

Show HN: Euclid for Mac - nrj
http://euclidapp.com?hn

======
nrj
Developer of Euclid here. I made this app over the last couple weeks mostly to
scratch my own itch. As a person who develops a lot of UIs this tool is
invaluable to me. Whether I'm working on an iOS app in the Simulator or a web
app in the browser, being able to call up fullscreen crosshairs with a hotkey
is super helpful to make sure everything lines up. This is also sort of an
experiment for me as I've never sold anything on the Mac app store. I would
love to know what HN thinks of Euclid, any feedback is much appreciated.
Thanks for looking!

